# Another poopy day



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Working on a boiler at a wastewater treatment plant. Stopped to enjoy the view, smell the flowers.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Mmmmmmm smells like money!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It is the little things, right? 

Are they utilizing any of that methane for their burners?


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Sure are, they run the whole plant off it with natural gas back up.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Oxidation ditch?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> Sure are, they run the whole plant off it with natural gas back up.


Never had one that ws primarily methane burners. I always had a fit when setting up the methane side.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Atleast you got a place to take a dip & cool off, if you get too hot.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Never had one that ws primarily methane burners. I always had a fit when setting up the methane side.


They run the bio gas to save money, they havent run on natural gas in 4 years. No scrubber on the system so its a wet gas.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Boundry said:


> They run the bio gas to save money, they havent run on natural gas in 4 years. No scrubber on the system so its a wet gas.


Wet gas is a little messy... I know first hand after drinking all night


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Wet gas is a little messy... I know first hand after drinking all night


On the list of things not to trust.


----------

